# Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm​*
Unter dem Titel "Fischwilderei: Angler setzte lebende Köderfische ein" berichtet die Mainpost von einem augenscheinlich mit hohem kriminellen Potential ausgestatteten Menschen:
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/sch...etzte-lebende-Koederfische-ein;art763,9596025

Nicht nur, dass er am Angeln war, obwohl im vor Jahren schon der Schein entzogen wurde, er benutzte auch gleich 4 Angeln, lebende Köderfische, hatte mehrere Dutzend Schachteln unversteuerter russischer Zigaretten dabei und der Begleiter benutzte für seine "Brotzeit" ein unerlaubtes Springmesser.

-------------------------------------------​
Das im Artikel einfach als "Fischwilderei eines Anglers" zu bezeichnen, so einen mit so hoher krimineller Energie  ausgestatteten Menschen einfach als "Angler" zu bezeichnen, das finde ich persönlich da etwas kurz gesprungen.

Das impliziert ja auch irgendwie, dass Angler grundsätzlich etwas zweifelhaft sind, und Zigarettenschmuggel wie unerlaubte Waffen "zum Angeln" oder "zum Angler" irgendwie dazu gehören.

"Krimineller bei Fischwilderei erwischt" hätte mir da besser gefallen, als dass wie hier von "Angler" geschrieben wird.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## CaptainPike (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Da denkt der gemeine Provinzjournalist nicht drüber nach. Ist bei vielen Themen so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Leider, da geb ich Dir aber recht. 

Nur:
Hier Anglerforum, da reg ich ich mich naturgemäß eher über sowas auf, wenns um Angler geht ;-)


----------



## Angler9999 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

... Der im Feinrippunterhemd am Wasser, mit Bierdose in der Hand angelnde ....
Das wäre das Klischee ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

nix gegen Feinripp und Hosenträger..!!
:g:g:g

Aber ich verkürze ja auch immer selber , abe gezielt zum Propaganda machen (die Verbandler, die Politiker, die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie), das ja gezielt und mit Argumenten/Fakten unterlegt, nicht aus (wahrscheinlich) Gedankenlosigkeit wie hier.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nix gegen Feinripp und Hosenträger..!!
> :g:g:g
> .




Richtig, Feinripp hat man aus Prinzip schon im Schrank, um sich der feministischen Mode-Diktatur zu widersetzen. #6


----------



## daci7 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Was'n nu' das Schlimmste daran?

Die 4 Ruten? (Die sind ja sogar mancherorts sogar erlaubt und es legen nicht sooo wenige des Nachts noch eine "Joker"-Rute aus)
Die lebenden Köfis? (ebenso, fast überall im Ausland sogar und auch in D schauen da die meisten nicht so genau hin)
Die unversteuerten Zigaretten? (Bitte ... )
Das unerlaubte Springmesser? (Ok ... blöd)
... oder das Angeln ohne Angelschein?

Eine besonders hohe kriminelle Energie seh ich da erstmal nicht - ich kann mich zwar an kein Springmesser erinnern, aber alle anderen Punkte hab ich ebenso schon mehrfach erfüllt ... auch wenn vielleicht nicht in den letzten Jahren.

Ich mein, es gibt doch auch nicht immer Zeitungsartikel wenn jemand ohne Führerschein Auto fährt 

#h


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*



daci7 schrieb:


> Was'n nu' das Schlimmste daran?



Ich denke das Schlimmste daran ist die Summe der Vergehen. Leider denken in dieser Gesellschaft offensichtlich immer mehr Menschen wie du, also mit zunehmenden Unrechtsbewußtsein....genau wie die Hundebesitzer mit "der will doch nur Spielen"... gute Nacht Deutschland.


----------



## eike (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Was manche für eine Einstellung haben siehe Vorredner man kann sich auch alles schön reden....armes Deutschland!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#q#q#q


----------



## W-Lahn (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Ich denke das Schlimmste daran ist die Summe der Vergehen. Leider denken in dieser Gesellschaft offensichtlich immer mehr Menschen wie du, also mit zunehmenden Unrechtsbewußtsein....genau wie die Hundebesitzer mit "der will doch nur Spielen"... gute Nacht Deutschland.



Danke Merkel !111


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*



> Das im Artikel einfach als "Fischwilderei eines Anglers" zu bezeichnen, so einen mit so hoher krimineller Energie  ausgestatteten Menschen einfach als "Angler" zu bezeichnen, das finde ich persönlich da etwas kurz gesprungen.
> 
> Das impliziert ja auch irgendwie, dass Angler grundsätzlich etwas zweifelhaft sind, und Zigarettenschmuggel wie unerlaubte Waffen "zum Angeln" oder "zum Angler" irgendwie dazu gehören.
> 
> ...



Hat er geangelt ? ja, also wars ein Angler.

Wenn jemand ohne führerschein mit einem Auto jemanden kaputt fährt, heißt es auch der "Autofahrer" und nicht ein "Krimineller" mit einem Fahrzeug.

Also was regst du Dich auf. Sei froh das er erwischt wurde. Aber irgendwas is ja immer...............


----------



## angler1996 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*



daci7 schrieb:


> Was'n nu' das Schlimmste daran?
> 
> Die 4 Ruten? (Die sind ja sogar mancherorts sogar erlaubt und es legen nicht sooo wenige des Nachts noch eine "Joker"-Rute aus)
> Die lebenden Köfis? (ebenso, fast überall im Ausland sogar und auch in D schauen da die meisten nicht so genau hin)
> ...



 das läßt sich noch weiter aufdröseln|supergri
 Messer hatte Begleiter mit, das geht den Schwarzangler nix an;
 mehrere Schachteln . naja 2 sind auch mehrere, von der Steuer abgesehen, sind die nur schädlich für ihn|supergri(Bahndamm letzte Ernte)
 Angeln ohne Schein , naja ich kenn Einige , die sind da kräftig dafür:m genau so wie beim lebenden Köfi ( ich inbegriffen)

 Freilich ist das nicht ok, der Weltuntergang wird davon aber nicht herbei geführt


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mehrere Schachteln . naja 2 sind auch mehrere,


kleine Korrektur:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hatte mehrere *Dutzend *Schachteln unversteuerter russischer Zigaretten


----------



## vonda1909 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Die Zeiten ändern sich halt in meiner Jugend konntest du so ein Messer mit 16 Jahren Kaufen und Das mit den Kippen welcher Raucher hat das noch nicht gemacht wenn er die Möglichkeit hatte.
Nur das Schwarzangeln das muss echt nicht sein 2000euro Strafe wäre angemessen. Nicht wegen dem Lebendköder das kann er ohne Prüfung ja nicht wissen.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Nicht wegen dem Lebendköder das kann er ohne Prüfung ja nicht wissen.



Im Artikel steht, dass dem Mann Jahre zuvor der Fischereischein entzogen wurde. 

Womöglich war hier also ein "geprüfter" der Übeltäter :q


----------



## cafabu (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Vorrangig ist er als "Angler" von der WSP kontrolliert worden. Daher läuft alles unter der Bezeichnung Angler. Alles andere reiht sich dann hinter dran. Ist leider so, da kümmert sich keiner um unser Image.

|kopfkrat Sarkasmus Modus an:
Aber geschicktes Kerlchen: Seinen Zigaretten-Schwarzhandel als Angler tarnen ist doch ganz klasse überlegt. Sich zu bewaffnen, ist doch erforderlich, falls die gegnerische Kippen Maffia kommt. Einen Angelschein zu machen, für fischereirechtliches Wissen, ist da betriebswirtschaftlicher Blödsinn. Hat ja nichts mit Zigarettenverkauf zu tun. Wenn er jetzt noch eine grausame und schreckliche Jugend hatte braucht er von unseren Juristen nichts zu befürchten.
Modus wieder aus.|kopfkrat


----------



## keinangelprofi (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Haben wir schon Sommerloch??

 Die Beschreibung passt in Frankfurt auf jeden 2 Angler am Main, also was soll das??


----------



## daci7 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Ich denke das Schlimmste daran ist die Summe der Vergehen. Leider denken in dieser Gesellschaft offensichtlich immer mehr Menschen wie du, also mit zunehmenden Unrechtsbewußtsein....genau wie die Hundebesitzer mit "der will doch nur Spielen"... gute Nacht Deutschland.



Ich denke das Schlimmste daran ist, dass sich anscheinend genug Leute über so etwas aufregen, dass es sich lohnt Zeitungsberichte darüber zu schreiben - wobei die wirklichen Verbrechen an (und auch von) uns allen niemanden mehr interessieren oder so verworren, verschnörkelt, geschönt und auch eingesessen sind, dass es sogar teils sogar rechtlicher Freiraum ist.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*



daci7 schrieb:


> Was'n nu' das Schlimmste daran?
> 
> Die 4 Ruten? (Die sind ja sogar mancherorts sogar erlaubt und es legen nicht sooo wenige des Nachts noch eine "Joker"-Rute aus)
> Die lebenden Köfis? (ebenso, fast überall im Ausland sogar und auch in D schauen da die meisten nicht so genau hin)
> ...



  |supergri du bleibst wenigsten konsequent bei deiner Meinung aus anderen Threads und bist nicht doppelmoralsich #6

Der kriminelle "Schwarzfischer" ist doch die Idealanglerkombination  aus allen Kleinkriminellen z. B. und  u. a. aus dem Thread "Legal, Illegal, ScheiXXegal" |rolleyes |supergri

Der hat hier im AB wohl mitgelesen und sich fortgebildet und eine eigene Meinung ganz individuell, wie ja in jedem 3ten Thread heldenhaft begrüßt wird, gebildet :m


----------



## LAC (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

In meinen augen ist er ein egoistischer mensch mit krimineller veranlagung, der  auf recht und ordnung scheixxt - nach dem motto, ich kenne mich aus wie man fische fängt.
Solche menschen müsste man knochenhart bestrafen.
Leider mischen sich unter uns anglern, des öfteren menschen die solche veranlagung haben und machen was sie wollen - es geht doch nur um einige kleine fischchen -  da haben wir schwer dran zu knacken.


----------



## harbec (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

... die Strafe für einen Schwarzangler mit so einer Vorgeschichte
müßte sehr drastisch sein!
Das muß richtig knacken und wehtun. Eine ganz hohe Geldstrafe,
bzw. ersatzweise Haft.


----------



## wobbler68 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Hallo

Ich kann die ganze Aufregung nicht verstehen?#c

Vor kurzem(1-2 Wochen) hat hier jemand gefragt welche Strafe er zu erwarten hat,weil er in einem Gebiet geangelt hat,für welches er keine Erlaubnis hatte.Kam sehr reumütig daher.:c
Der bekam Verständnis entgegengebracht,wie kann passieren,nicht so schlimm usw.
Zu den lebenden Köfis ist hier ja die Meinung, das es ja überall noch gemacht wird.
Und mehr Angeln auswerfen wird auch nicht so streng gesehen.

Zb.aus dem Thema:   Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????

Ich halte mich an Gesetze und Regeln, nur bei in meinen Augen unsinnigen weiche ich ab.
*Stimmen	828	 
  63,06%
*


Weil der jetzt dutzende Dutzend Schachteln unversteuerter russischer Zigaretten dabei hatte, ist das jetzt schlimmer?#c
Ist halt ein Kettenraucher.


----------



## wobbler68 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Nö.

Da Schreinen|director:  schon welche mit ,die sonst genau solche Sachen gutheißen,fordern.

Ich pack mir mal eben 

 in die Mikrowelle.



​


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*



harbec schrieb:


> ... die Strafe für einen Schwarzangler mit so einer Vorgeschichte
> müßte sehr drastisch sein!
> Das muß richtig knacken und wehtun. Eine ganz hohe Geldstrafe,
> bzw. ersatzweise Haft.



Genau, wegsperren, die Fuffzigeurosteuerhinterzieher mit dem arretierten Brotmesser. Was forderst du dann für die Burschen, die wirklich was angestellt haben, Binde vor die Augen?

Lesen, einordnen, und bestenfalls dann immer noch nichts dazu schreiben.


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Genau, wegsperren, die Fuffzigeurosteuerhinterzieher mit dem arretierten Brotmesser. Was forderst du dann für die Burschen, die wirklich was angestellt haben, Binde vor die Augen?
> 
> Lesen, einordnen, und bestenfalls dann immer noch nichts dazu schreiben.



...und jetzt denk noch mal darüber nach was alles so möglich ist...

https://tierschutz.bussgeldkatalog.org/angeln-ohne-angelschein/bayern/


----------



## phirania (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Die Finger abhacken..:q:q
Dann kann er beim nächtesmal keine Rute mehr halten...#d


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

...oder Sozialstunden als Anglerkontrolleur....Nachts im dunklen...allein....am Main


----------



## Franky (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Ich empfehle Jagen zu gehen... Da sind die Bussgelder weniger teuer


----------



## PAFischer (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Jagen zu gehen... Da sind die Bussgelder weniger teuer



Uuh, würd ich so nicht unterschreiben. |supergri

Unerlaubter Waffenbesitz
Unerlaubtes Führen einer Waffe in der Öffentlichkeit
Unerlaubter Munitionserwerb
Wilderei

Da kommt schon was zusammen + Vorstrafe + eventueller Haft.
Dann doch lieber als Angler getarnt Kippen verticken.

Und NEIN ich finde das nicht in Ordnung


----------



## magi (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Ich stehe ja sonst nicht soo auf das Verlinken, aber wenn in naher Zukunft mal wieder irgendein Sachverhalt diskutiert wird, wo sich im Grunde genommen auch wieder einige wenige MEDIENWIRKSAM UND EBENSO SCHÄDLICH IN MEINEN AUGEN über Gesetze hinwegsetzen, werde ich den Thread wieder rauskramen. Würde jetzt schon wetten auch einige bekannte Schreiber dort wieder zu treffen mit - sagen wir mal - ambivalenter Grundhaltung. Wie es halt gerade passt, nicht wahr?


----------



## Double2004 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Wundert mich ja ein wenig, dass hier noch niemand dem DAFV in diesem Zusammenhang Versagen vorwirft. Von wegen FÜR Angler einsetzen und so...|kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

...und?
hat der was gefangen?
4 ruten, lebender köfi?

ich tipp eher mal auf nen kräftigen raucherhusten 


regt mich nicht auf, trumpelt nicht über mein gemüt


----------



## Ganerc (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Ist auch kein Angler sondern ein Schwarzfischer oder Fischwilderer. Niemand würde  einen Wilderer  als Jäger bezeichnen .


----------



## Jose (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*



Ganerc schrieb:


> Ist auch kein Angler sondern ein Schwarzfischer oder Fischwilderer. Niemand würde  einen Wilderer  als Jäger bezeichnen .




rifchtig und doch falsch:

wenn überhaupt ist der schwarzangelfischer :m


----------



## Brotfisch (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Einzelfall?  Hoffentlich!
Es ist gut, sich von derartigem zu distanzieren. Angeln findet nicht im rechtsfreien Raum statt, auch wenn die Natur zu der Annahme verleitet. Es gibt Regeln, vielleicht auch solche, deren Sinn wir nicht verstehen, aber Fischwilderei ist ein Straftatbestand und dass das so ist, nutzt allen Anglern.
Wenn so etwas ruchbar wird, schadet es immer auch allen regelkonformen Anglern. Ein Gutteil unseres schlechteren Images, dessen Verbesserung wir für eine Kernaufgabe der Verbände halten, rührt von derartigen Verhaltensweisen.
Relativieren ist da fehl am Platze - und erst recht der Hinweis darauf, dass es ein "Geprüfter" war. 99,9% aller Geprüften würde so etwas nie machen. Nehmen wir die Regularien ernst, dann werden wir nur von Exoten angefeindet. Ignorieren wir sie, feinden uns alle an.
Richtige Angler sind anders.


----------



## LOCHI (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Der hat doch fast alles richtig gemacht! 
Gegen den fischereischein bzw. die Prüfung ist doch eh fast jeder hier also wozu das Ding? Kippen aus Russland? Pffff meine kommen aus der Slowakei, gut ist EU aber Echt lächerlich! Das springmesser genauso, andere haben halt filitiermesser mit 30cm klingenlänge dabei, und? Ach ja 4 Ruten, seh ich beim genauen hinschauen fast bei jedem Gang am Gewässer! Ball flach halten!


----------



## Rotbart (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Ich versteh die ganze Aufregung nicht.

Hier sind Threads voll von Forderungen, die Prüfungspflicht abzuschaffen, den lebenden KöFi zu legalisieren und weitere Beschränkungen gegenüber Anglern abzuschaffen. Der Mann hat doch nichts anderes getan, als das gelebt, was hier gefordert wird.

Den einzigen, denen man hier wirklich einen Vorwurf machen könnte, sind die "Verbanditen und Konfusionäre", die diesen heldenhaften Vertreter der Anglerinteressen nicht als Musterbeispiel für eine liberalisierung der Angelgesetze verwenden.


----------



## Double2004 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Den einzigen, denen man hier wirklich einen Vorwurf machen könnte, sind die "Verbanditen und Konfusionäre", die diesen heldenhaften Vertreter der Anglerinteressen nicht als Musterbeispiel für eine liberalisierung der Angelgesetze verwenden.



Na endlich!!!


----------



## LAC (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

@ Rotbart
in deinem posting 42 steckt viel wahrheit.
Es ist ganz wichtig, daß wir bei ausübung der angelei in freier natur uns an gesetze halten müssen - da der angler ein eingriff in unser ökosystem macht. Wenn die nicht wären, würde es ganz wild aussehen, da jeder andere vorstellungen hat. 
Der eine spannt sich aus in der natur und fängt zwei, drei fische, der andere fängt als rentner zig tausende und macht damit mehr geld, als er jemals verdient hat. Beide typen kenne ich, sind unterschiedliche menschen
Die liebe zur natur, geht ja bei einem großteil der angler über den magen und wenn sich jeder mal durchleuchtet, dann würden reichlich angler feststellen, das sie nicht immer mit rechten dingen gearbeitet haben um fische zu fangen.
Deshalb sind diese gesetze  wichtig - sonst würden wir kein fisch mehr haben


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*



LOCHI schrieb:


> ? Ach ja 4 Ruten, seh ich beim genauen hinschauen fast bei jedem Gang am Gewässer! Ball flach halten!



Hallo,

das wundert mich jetzt allerdings schon.
Wenn das bei uns einer macht, (zwei sind in Bayern erlaubt) fliegt der hochkantig aus dem Verein und hat auch kaum eine Chance nach diesem, hier als massiv gewerteten Vergehen, jemals wieder entsprechend unterzukommen.
Das bedeutet, er hat sich selbst aus dem Zugang zu guten Gewässern herausgekickt.
Ausreden gelten hier auch nicht, denn bis drei oder vier sollte man schon zählen können.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rxlxhx (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

[edit by admin: Keine allgemeine Politik]


----------



## oberfranke (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*



LAC schrieb:


> In meinen augen ist er ein egoistischer mensch mit krimineller veranlagung, der auf recht und ordnung scheixxt - nach dem motto, ich kenne mich aus wie man fische fängt.
> Solche menschen müsste man knochenhart bestrafen.
> Leider mischen sich unter uns anglern, des öfteren menschen die solche veranlagung haben und machen was sie wollen - es geht doch nur um einige kleine fischchen - da haben wir schwer dran zu knacken.



Sehe ich genauso. 
Vor Jahren Angelschein entzogen worden- Wiederholungstäter- 
Steuerhinterziehung
Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz- er wusste das der lebende KöFi verboten ist- da er ja ne Angelschein mal hatte. 
Er wußte auch, das wenn er den angeln dürfte, nur zwei Angeln erlaubt sind. 
Ein unbelehrbarer der auf sämtliche Gesetze und Regeln pfeift. 

Dem gehört eine volle Breitseite verpasst.

und noch was gleich hinterher. 
Ich bin gegen Angelschein ohne Prüfung und ohne Lehrgang. 
Da ich der Meinung bin, dass wir Angler uns nicht auf das reine angeln zu beschränken haben. Angler zu sein heißt für mich auch Natur- und Artenschützer zu sein. Ich würde es mehr als begrüßen wenn jeder der nen Angelschein will einen vernünftigen standardisierten Lehrgang und ne ordentliche Prüfung zu machen hat. So würden nicht so viele Vollpfosten mit ner Angel an der Hand ihr Unwesen treiben. 
Es ist meines Erachtens ein absolutes Unding das je nach Bundesland die Möglichkeit besteht ein bißerl Geld auf den Tresen zu werfen und er darf dann angeln ohne irgendeine Ahnung sei es von Fischarten, Gewässern usw. zu haben. 
Wenn angeln sich auf das bezahlen reduziert, reduziert es sich auf Spaß und Kommerz. Da braucht sich auch niemand aufzuregen, wenn die Lobby der Angler sich darauf reduziert.


----------



## Windelwilli (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Genau,  am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen. Der Rest der Welt alles Tierquäler und Naturschänder. Vor allem diese beratungsresistenten Skandinavier. Furchtbar!!
Was bin ich froh,  dass wir ein so moralisch erhabenes Völkchen sind.

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Windelwilli (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Ich hab nix gegen Regeln, aber dieses" die Anglerprüfung bewahrt uns vor dem tierquälendem Pöbel ", da könnt ich nur koxxen. Nur darauf wollte ich hinaus. Die Skandinavier, Holländer, Franzosen...nirgends braucht man einen Fischereischein (ich hab übrigens einen), sind das alles Tierquäler?  Nur wir regulierungswütigen Deutschen glauben ernsthaft, mit einer Prüfung das Seelenheil zu erlangen. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## oberfranke (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Da hat wohl jemand was überhaupt nicht verstanden besser will es wohl nicht verstehen. 
Niemand glaubt, dass eine Prüfung oder gar schon der Fischereischein alleine Fisch, Gewässer Umwelt und Anglerkollegen vor diesen meines Erachtens immer mehr werdenden "Pöbel" schützt.

Aber wenn nicht jeder den es in den Sinn kommt sich mit dem reinen bezahlen von ein paar Euros zum Angler machen kann hat das schon Sinn.
Wer hat es denn noch nicht erlebt, "Angelkollegen" die nicht mal ne Rotfeder von nem Döbel unterscheiden können. Brachsen mit Laichausschlag für ekelhaft krank halten. Fische den geltenden Schonzeiten und Schonmasse nicht zuordnen können, weil sie den Fisch nicht erkennen. 
Knäuel von Angelschnüre achtlos ins Gebüsch werfen, ohne sich Gedanken zu machen, dass sich andere Tiere darin verfangen können. 
Ja ich weiß, der gesunde Verstand könnte ausreichen. Ich weiß auch, dass keine Prüfung das verhindern kann. Ebenso wenig wie ne Fahrprüfung vor  Raserei und Alkoholfahrten  schützt.
Dann braucht man auch keinen Jagdschein- jeder weiß wie ein Hase oder Reh ausschaut und jeder weiß das man möglichst nicht auf Menschen schießt und sicher gibt es ein paar Länder da braucht man ja auch keinen, warum dann im regulierungswütigen Deutschland? 

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, eine vernünftige Vorbereitung, Lehrgang und ne theoretische und praktische Prüfung würden einige Vollpfosten vom Angeln abhalten und den prozentualen Anteil der Angler die sich auch als Natur- und Artenschützer sehen und diesen Auftrag auch nachkommen deutlich erhöhen. Sicher würde es auch der Anglerlobby gut tun wen sie sich nicht nur über die reine Masse sondern auch über die Qualität definiert.


----------



## oberfranke (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

@bastido 
Wo widerspricht sich hier was in sich? 
Eine Prüfung und Lehrgang schützt nicht... einige Vollpfosten werden vom angeln abgehalten und die prozentuale Zahl der Angler die den Natur- und Artenschutzauftrag nachkommen wird sich prozentual erhöhen. 


Ich vergleiche hier auch nicht Angel mit Schusswaffe. Sondern angeln und jagen. Angeln und jagen - in der Natur ein mehr oder weniger freilebendes Tier zu fangen und zu töten. 
Das ist der Grundgedanke von jagen und angeln. Bitte keine C&R Diskussion. 
Gut um mit einer Schusswaffe zu jagen braucht man einen Waffenschein. 
Um damit zu jagen braucht man einen Jagdschein den man nur durch eine recht anspruchsvolle Prüfung mit vorhergehender "Ausbildung" bekommt. 
Auch wenn man keine Waffe zur Jagd verwenden will da man wie Obelix die Wildschweine mit der Hand fangen will - kann man noch soviel Geld auf den Tisch werfen, der Teller bleibt leer. 
Das wird nichts mit dem Jagdschein.
Eine Angel gibt es bei Lidl- und den Fischereischein kriegst je nach Bundesland für ein paar € hinterhergeworfen. Fachwissen, wenn überhaupt gewünscht gibt es bei DMAX. 

Ich betone nicht, dass ich das jetzt gaaaanz langsam geschrieben habe.


----------



## wobbler68 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Zitat
*oberfranke
*
Eine Prüfung und Lehrgang schützt nicht... einige Vollpfosten werden vom angeln abgehalten und die prozentuale Zahl der Angler die den Natur- und Artenschutzauftrag nachkommen wird sich prozentual erhöhen. 









Wenn von 100 Vollpfosten, 20 Vollpfosten den aufwand zum Lernen,die Zeit und das Geld für die Prüfung nicht bringen wollen   ist das doch gut.


Wenn dann noch von den 8o  Vollpfosten einige etwas dazu Lernen und zum nachdenken angeregt werden, ist das doch besser als nichts.


----------



## oberfranke (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

@ Wobbler 
  ich danke dir, genau das ist der richtige Ansatz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335
;.-)


----------



## oberfranke (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

@Thomas
 Sorry, die Sportfischerprüfung ist kein Unsinn in seinem Grundgedanken sondern Inhaltlich nicht zielführend theoretisches und praktisches Wissen zu vermitteln und durch Prüfung nachzuweisen.
  klick mal deinen Link an und lese deinen letzten Satz im ersten Beitrag .."praktische Erfahrung mit erfahrenen Angler" 
 zweiter Beitrag von snorreausflake " ...begleitetes Angeln mit erfahrenen Angler und dann Prüfung mit Theorie und Praxis."
 Darin sind gute Ansätze versteckt.  
 Theorie und praktische Anwendung, Praxis und theoretisches Hintergrundwissen. Dann funxt das auch besser.
 Das Ding gehört fachlich überarbeitet da bin ich völlig d`accord


----------



## wobbler68 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Schau hier rein und du weist welche Gruppe ich und wahrscheinlich auch viele andere meinen.

Ich habe nur Aktuelle Polizeimeldungen - Berlin bei Google eingegeben.

https://www.berlin.de/polizei/polizeimeldungen/

-Nachbar fremdenfeindlich beleidigt
-Bahnhofsscheiben beschädigt
-Provoziert und geschlagen am 
-Alkoholisierte Jugendliche verletzt Helfer mit Messer 

Und das kannst du, jeden Tag in jeder Stadt,zu jeder Uhrzeit sehen.
Das ist in meinen Augen 



Und solche Leute lassen sich oft von kleinen Hürden abschrecken.
Und wenn die Hürde, die Prüfung ist das für mich OK.
Da muss man ja Zeit,etwas Lernen(Kopfarbeit)|bigeyes und auch noch Geld investieren.
Das schreckt einige ab.


----------



## gründler (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*



oberfranke schrieb:


> man einen Waffenschein.
> Um damit zu jagen braucht man einen Jagdschein den man nur durch eine recht anspruchsvolle Prüfung mit vorhergehender "Ausbildung" bekommt.



Und dann ist immer noch nix mit eigener Jagd,erst nach 3Jahren darf man selber Pachten,davor heißt es jemand finden der dich per Begehungsschein 3 Jahre Jagen lässt.

|wavey:


----------



## Jose (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> ...Und solche Leute lassen sich oft von kleinen Hürden abschrecken...




ja, ist klar |kopfkrat

dann lasst uns prüfungen zum

_-Nachbar fremdenfeindlich beleidigen,
-Bahnhofsscheiben beschädigen,
-Provozieren und schlagen usw,
_
einführen, dann hört das endlich auf.

weil sich solche leute ja von kleinen hürden abschrecken lassen.



selten solchen unsinn gelesen |uhoh:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Ich habe auch einen Schwarzangler erwischt !

Ich konnte das erste Foto noch machen.







Als er mich dann bemerkte floh er mit der Beute.






Anzeige ist Raus !

Ansonsten zum Thema: Alter Hut.


----------



## Rxlxhx (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

[edit by admin: Keine allgemeine Politik]

Aha,sehr interessant. Bloß nichts kritisches veröffentlichen lassen,das lässt sehr weit blicken! Aber auch ihr werdet noch raffen was hier abgeht.

ACC könnt ihr löschen...


----------



## daci7 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*



Jose schrieb:


> ja, ist klar |kopfkrat
> 
> dann lasst uns prüfungen zum
> 
> ...



Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, würde es verpflichtende Prüfungen für soooo vieles geben ... aber bestimmt nicht fürs Angeln 

Es wäre doch alles schöner und idyllischer wenn nur ein kleiner Teil von uns Kinder zeugen, Hunde halten, Häuser bauen, Gesetze machen oder Parlamente wählen dürfte! Dieser kleine Teil - nennen wir ihn mal der Einfachheit halber "Elite" - wäre bestimmt in der Lage im Sinne unserer großen Gemeinschaft ein Regelwerk aufzustellen das allen zugute kommt!
Juhu.

:m


----------



## Windelwilli (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Schön zu lesen das ich nicht der einzigste bin, der diese sinnlose Prüfung für typisch teutonisch - schwachsinnig hält.

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Hallo,

was habt ihr denn mit der Fischerprüfung. Die stellt ja nun wirklich kein grosses Problem dar. Um da durchzufallen muss man entweder strohdumm oder stinkfaul sein. Was solls?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335
;.-)


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Hallo,

das ist aber bei vielen Prüfungen ähnlich. 
Nimm z.B. die Führerscheinprüfung, nach der darf man zwar Autofahren - aber können tut man es noch lange nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## raubangler (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarz"angler" erwischt - mit "vollem" Programm*

Was habt Ihr eigentlich gegen diesen armen Kollegen?
Ist doch schlimm genug, dass er nun Stress mit den Behörden hat.

Lieber 100 solcher Schwarzangler mit 4 Ruten und Köderfisch und russischen Zigaretten und Springmesser als 1 Nicht-Schwarzangler mit eimerweise Fischfutter, das gnadenlos im Wasser versenkt wird.


----------

